# Cymraeg - Welsh



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

Pa hwyl

Oes na phobl Gymraeg go iawn yma?

Rough translation:
Do we have any welsh speaking people on here? :thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

fddsf, ioaenfal.
hurnkkdvzaf nfzdflkf f fd aefshjtemxnw nxdjcxmsns!!

Rough translation: No

Dave


----------



## blackmk4golf (Apr 11, 2006)

*cymraeg*

oes mae siaradwyr cymraeg iawn yma.
sut mae?


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

blackmk4golf said:


> oes mae siaradwyr cymraeg iawn yma.
> sut mae?


 Ew reit dda, oeddwn yn ddechrau meddwl mai fi oedd yr unig Cymro yma! :thumb:
Nid oes ganddyn unrhyw syniad be da ni yn ei ddweud!

O bwy ardal?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Bore Da! 
Ble Rwyt Ti'n Byw?


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

BENJY said:


> Bore Da!
> Ble Rwyt Ti'n Byw?


Penllyn, a chdi?


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

pasg hapus, ddynion


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

paulhdi said:


> pasg hapus, ddynion


A chdi hefyd!


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

mae byw yn hoffi abertawe!

now im lost


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

BENJY said:


> mae byw yn hoffi abertawe!
> 
> now im lost


A fi!


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hello swansea jack here , sorry though cant speak welsh :thumb:


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb: no probs at all, peter. Glad to have you here.:buffer:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

The missis can speak Welsh but not me. Me no listen in Welsh lessons.:wall:


----------



## vauxman2002 (Mar 28, 2006)

CYMRU AM BYTH,but cant speak welsh dudes but still a dragon to the bone


----------



## Triple Trouble (Feb 20, 2006)

Caaardiff boy 'ere.


----------



## taffy (Nov 10, 2005)

North Wales (Wrecsam) born and bred.


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 27, 2006)

Un arall.
O Abergwaun (Fishguard):wave:


----------



## paulhdi (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumb: croeso moongoose.:wave:


----------



## Sri stu (Mar 24, 2006)

south wales! Bore Da!


----------



## Mongoose (Jul 27, 2006)

vauxman2002 said:


> CYMRU AM BYTH,but cant speak welsh dudes but still a dragon to the bone


Love your Avatar, wher can I get it from?


----------



## corsa mtx (Aug 10, 2006)

helo sion ydw i a dwi'n newydd ir gwefan yma. siarad cymraeg hefyd obv lol. Byw yn Caerdydd ar hyn o bryd


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Pam? (damn too short message!!!)


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

Can't speak or write Welsh, but lived in Penarth for 9 years, and shot for Wales at the European and Commonwelth Games back in the late 80's. Still have my tracksuit and Welsh flag. Most beautiful part of the UK bar none 

Still remembers all the road signs saying Keep Wales Tidy and everyone writing below 'throw your rubbish in England' :lol:


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

shooter said:


> Still remembers all the road signs saying Keep Wales Tidy and everyone writing below 'throw your rubbish in England' :lol:


Local government now prints it on all signs as standard :thumb:


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

My parents can speak a bit although their first language is English being from Monthmouth/Newport area. Mine extends as far as saying welcome to Wales and thank you lol


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Im slowly trying to teach myself!! Very slowly though!!


----------



## nia573 (Feb 27, 2007)

Pa Hwyl!
Un o Fangor yn fa'ma!!


----------



## 205wrc (Nov 2, 2006)

Cymro arall fan hyn - yn byw rhwng Aberaeron a Llanbedr Pont Steffan, ond yn treilio rhan fwyaf o fy amser yn ralio o gwmpas Cymru :wave:


----------



## P.M.V.Gavin (Feb 21, 2007)

sorry but i am offended by this as for why cant you write in english how do we english know what your saying for all we know it could be "bunch of english to55ers lol"


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nia573 said:


> Pa Hwyl!
> Un o Fangor yn fa'ma!!


Ya from bangor?


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Siwmae. Oes rhywun arall o'r canolbarth amyti? O ardal Aberystwyth yn wreiddiol on nawr yn byw yn Machynlleth.

Rhowch 'showt'!


----------



## Scud (Jun 30, 2006)

P.M.V.Gavin said:


> sorry but i am offended by this as for why cant you write in english how do we english know what your saying for all we know it could be "bunch of english to55ers lol"


I cant speak welsh  which is sad but what are you saying ? everyone should speak english just so you can understand..... i propose you learn if you want to understand m8.


----------



## impster (May 2, 2007)

Why would P.M.V. be 'offended' by this? Just because you can't understand something doesn't mean you should be offended by it. Does this mean that you are 'offended' when you go to a Chinese or Indian restaurant and the staff are taking in their own languages?

Take a chill pill mate.


----------



## Wmffra (Oct 30, 2005)

impster said:


> Why would P.M.V. be 'offended' by this? Just because you can't understand something doesn't mean you should be offended by it. Does this mean that you are 'offended' when you go to a Chinese or Indian restaurant and the staff are taking in their own languages?
> 
> Take a chill pill mate.


:thumb:


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

mae hwnna yn gwneud fi meddwl am matthew mewn
LOVE HONOUR AND OBEY
pan e a ei fab yn chwarae ralio ar y playstation

ynrhyw un wedi gweld


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

o rhydwin byw yn pontypridd 

ond rhydwin edrych am sumid i neath neu camardden 

achos rydwin moen mwy lle


----------

